# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Help! Hỏi về điện thoại mobell M319

## thuytrang128

em vừa chiếc dt mobell m319
e được biết nó có java  midp 1.0
thế sao khi em down games java về lại không chơi được
có anh/chị nào biết chỉ em với

----------


## danseoit

sao ko cho hình coi thử mới bít dc chứ bạn..ko có hình nói dị t cũng ko thể bít dc =.=!

----------

